# Am I the only one creeped out by bronie culture?



## Ilovecum (Jan 26, 2018)

I guess I can say my opinion  is biased.  

I am creeped out immensely by grown men playing  with ponies. Maybe is the thought of some pedos being attracted to it. 

I know not all of them are bad... But it really makes me worry.  I have two nieces into my little pony's.  I guess it's my crippling anxiety that I worry that they might run into pedos in this fandom.  

My sister loves to go to conventions all the time.... But the company she  keeps... Is questionable  if I'm  being generous. 

Another  point I always wonder is why grown men are into such girlish and juvenile  bullshit. I can understand  nostalgia the yearning for simpler times of youth and innocence.  Yet I don't  see the point in clinging to childish things.  It will never bring you back...you can't  turn back time. 

I find it creepy and pathetic.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 26, 2018)

You're like 7 years late on this take


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 26, 2018)

I find it creepy and pathetic to pay a fat autistic man 200 dollars to eat his own cum.


----------



## Brit Crust (Jan 26, 2018)

In b4 :late: ratings.


----------



## Ilovecum (Jan 26, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> You're like 7 years late on this take


Sorry I was just thinking worrying mostly... 


ICametoLurk said:


> I find it creepy and pathetic to pay a fat autistic man 200 dollars to drink his own cum.
> View attachment 367483


Yeah I gave up on that but I got a new s8.....but already I'm not a furry


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jan 26, 2018)

Ilovecum said:


> I find it creepy and pathetic.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 26, 2018)

man 2011 was a pretty cool year for me


----------



## Ilovecum (Jan 26, 2018)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> View attachment 367486


Well  yeah... True... But I'm  just more worried about my nieces right now..my sister is crashing at this bronies house... And I heard not so nice things..... T. T

I know I'm  a creepy freak.....(who happens to like cum) but I'm  just scared right now.  I really dunno what to do.  

I haven't  see my nieces in months.  But my niece loved mlp. I'm  just worried  that this creepers gonna exploit  that.


----------



## Derbydollar (Jan 26, 2018)

Ilovecum said:


> I know I'm  a creepy freak.....(who happens to like cum)


Dude where did you come from and why are you making posts like this lmao


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jan 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your sister. Most of them are fucking pathetic and most of them can be physically overpowered by children anyway, so don't worry too much.

fftopic:What other hobbies/interests/fetishes are cumsluts creeped out by?  I figured they be down for anything to get their cummies.fftopic:


----------



## Grisp (Jan 26, 2018)

Being weirded out by bronies perfectly reasonable, but why would you be worried for your niece? What are you worried that he is going to do that a non-brony would not do?


----------



## Derbydollar (Jan 26, 2018)

Ilovecum said:


> I haven't  see my nieces in months.  But my niece loved mlp. I'm  just worried  that this creepers gonna exploit  that.


If you're really concerned why don't you just get in contact with them? Call your sister and say, "Hey! How are you doing?" Talk to her for 5 minutes, then ask to talk to your nieces and see if they've become acquainted with Fluttershy's hidden horn.


----------



## Ilovecum (Jan 26, 2018)

Derbydollar said:


> Dude where did you come from and why are you making posts like this lmao


Well maybe I'm  just injecting kf with a much needed dose of autism.


El Porko Fako said:


> Sorry to hear about your sister. Most of them are fucking pathetic and most of them can be physically overpowered by children anyway, so don't worry too much.
> 
> fftopic:What other hobbies/interests/fetishes are cumsluts creeped out by?  I figured they be down for anything to get their cummies.fftopic:


Not much besides that... 


Grisp said:


> Being weirded out by bronies perfectly reasonable, but why would you be worried for your niece? What are you worried that he is going to do that a non-brony would not do?


I'm  just... Scared. Last time I saw my sister she became a little  more unhinged.  She shacks up with anyone.  Before she shacked up with Mr brony pedo. She was literally in a shack with a retired drug dealer.I looked at his facebook he has a creepy obsession with  Lolis.


Derbydollar said:


> If you're really concerned why don't you just get in contact with them? Call your sister and say, "Hey! How are you doing?" Talk to her for 5 minutes, then ask to talk to your nieces and see if they've become acquainted with Fluttershy's hidden horn.


She won't  answer anything  from me...


----------



## Grisp (Jan 26, 2018)

Derbydollar said:


> and see if they've become acquainted with Fluttershy's hidden horn.


That fucking wording dawg, fuck.


----------



## Ilovecum (Jan 26, 2018)

Grisp said:


> That fucking wording dawg, fuck.


If I wasn't  stressed I'd be lol but right now I'm  screaming  internally..


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 26, 2018)

Uhh what


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 26, 2018)

???


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 26, 2018)

Did you just get unfrozen from 2008? Boy, is there gonna be a culture shock.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jan 27, 2018)

na it's cool man


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 27, 2018)

Well, there's a reason we have half of a forum dedicated to them!
By the way, what's the distant past like? Does food come in pill form?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 27, 2018)

> Bronies


Ah late 2000s Nostalgia.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 27, 2018)

When I worked at a Toy store, we had the regular bronies come in and we had the regular hot wheels fanatics come in same time, same day every week. The hot wheels guys are way creepier.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 27, 2018)

We have such sights to show you.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 27, 2018)

A brony might be living under my bed tonight.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Jan 27, 2018)

First thing about Bronies they are white and pathetic, sometimes even black and pathetic. The point is they can't do shit nor will they, when they do they fuck up even worst than what their own action. Stop trying to wile the dead horse up OP, Bronies been creepy.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 27, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> man 2011 was a pretty cool year for me


I remember my first beer.


----------



## Marisa Kirisame (Jan 27, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> I find it creepy and pathetic to pay a fat autistic man 200 dollars to eat his own cum.
> View attachment 367483






https://twitter.com/TheRealCWC93/

Oh, this is another one of those retards that has been tweeting at Chris like Hirtes















 you have autism @Ilovecum? Would've never guessed.





makes u think...





"you make me ashamed to be autistic."





CHRIS IS LITERALLY HITLER HILTER





Is your job autistically screeching at Chris? Find a new one.





lol calm down


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 27, 2018)

I thought @Ilovecum was just in it for the meme ;-;


----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 27, 2018)

Lol fukken newfag


----------



## JB 236 (Jan 27, 2018)

Why do you love cum?


----------



## Ilovecum (Jan 27, 2018)

Marisa Kirisame said:


> View attachment 368118
> https://twitter.com/TheRealCWC93/
> 
> Oh, this is another one of those exceptional individuals that has been tweeting at Chris like Hirtes
> ...


@…@ but autistic screeching makes me feel better after a stressful day. 


Warsmith Kroeger said:


> Why do you love cum?


I just love it.


----------



## JB 236 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ilovecum said:


> I just love it.



Sounds pretty degenerate to me


----------



## Ilovecum (Jan 27, 2018)

Warsmith Kroeger said:


> Sounds pretty degenerate to me


Meh I'm  an addict...


----------



## pelicannon (Jan 27, 2018)

Smells like ween spirit in here.


----------



## Ilovecum (Jan 27, 2018)

pelicannon said:


> Smells like ween spirit in here.


Less Wernery more like pms fueled autism...


----------



## Lysol (Jan 27, 2018)

Ilovecum said:


> Less Wernery more like pms fueled autism...



I think I'm pointing out the obvious here, but your worries aside, a lot of folks would consider_ you_ creepy. Also you mentioned that your nieces' mom won't talk to you anymore, care to tell us why that is?


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2018)

Ilovecum said:


> I guess I can say my opinion  is biased.
> 
> I am creeped out immensely by grown men playing  with ponies. Maybe is the thought of some pedos being attracted to it.
> 
> ...



You're fat.


----------



## Nekromantik (Jan 27, 2018)

So is the poll on the thread asking about you, because yes you're creepy.


----------



## Ilovecum (Jan 27, 2018)

Lysol said:


> I think I'm pointing out the obvious here, but your worries aside, a lot of folks would consider_ you_ creepy. Also you mentioned that your nieces' mom won't talk to you anymore, care to tell us why that is?


My mom and her got into a fight over taking my baby niece to a pot and booze party as a result she up and left to crash around with a whole slew of people.  Druggies potheads weirdos.  Her current be I heard is verbally abusing my one niece for having a stutter I confronted  her about it she then ghosted.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2018)

Ilovecum said:


> My mom and her got into a fight over taking my baby niece to a pot and booze party as a result she up and left to crash around with a whole slew of people.  Druggies potheads weirdos.  Her current be I heard is verbally abusing my one niece for having a stutter I confronted  her about it she then ghosted.



Have you considered suicide?


----------



## Lysol (Jan 27, 2018)

Ilovecum said:


> My mom and her got into a fight over taking my baby niece to a pot and booze party as a result she up and left to crash around with a whole slew of people.  Druggies potheads weirdos.  Her current be I heard is verbally abusing my one niece for having a stutter I confronted  her about it she then ghosted.



That's super shitty, and I hope that you can find your niece's contact info.


----------



## Ilovecum (Jan 27, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Have you considered suicide?


No I haven't.



Lysol said:


> That's super shitty, and I hope that you can find your niece's contact info.


I mean granted I understand  I can be creepy.  And if kiwi farms enjoy getting lulz at my expense  I don't  mind I've been called worse on the phones so there really isn't  much that anyone can do to me anymore that can upset me an yes weening on Chris is lame but I enjoy occasionally  kicking the dog it really helps get a lot of autism out so I can function  as a regular human being.


----------

